# USPS Mystery Package Coming From Kelvin Chow In Fremont, CA



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

I received an email yesterday from stamps.com about a package coming my way.

It said that Kelvin Chow was sending me a package and it gave me the tracking code but nothing else. I didn't know what it could be and no tracking information was available yesterday.

Today, when I tracked the package today it said it was coming from Fremont, CA and that got me excited. Could it be that I won a Tesla from my single referral code used in the previous round?

Probably not very likely, but I guess I will know in three days.

Has anyone else received this email or know what it could be?

I tried to figure out where this person works, but none of the companies that any of the California Kelvin Chows in LinkedIn work for sound familiar to me. A quick Google search found a 32 year old that lives 2.5 miles from the Fremont factory. The suspense is going to be insane, but I have to prepare for something less exciting than winning a Model Y or a Roadster.

I also had earned that photo to space reward, so maybe it's that but I would think that could be done online. Reply with your guesses below. The funnier the better.


----------



## Artdept (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like hot food. Straight from space x


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

He is sending you a bill. Looks like you owe thousands more on your Tesla...


----------



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

How about a rebate for purchasing FSD ahead of time?
Can't you guys think of anything positive?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Did you buy a Boring Co hat that never arrived a couple of years back?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe it’s one of the Tesla hats


----------



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Gordon Tyler said:


> I received an email yesterday from stamps.com about a package coming my way.
> 
> It said that Kelvin Chow was sending me a package and it gave me the tracking code but nothing else. I didn't know what it could be and no tracking information was available yesterday.
> 
> ...


Did you click any links in the email? Could be malware. FEDEX and UPS Screens have be a favorite of hackers for info stealing and that would not be funny.


----------



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

I did not order a Boring Co hat and my Tesla hat arrived before my car years ago.
It was not a phishing attempt. The tracking number is legit. I can bring it up on USPS.com. However, it only says that the label was created. It has not even been scanned at any USPS office yet.
Maybe it was created by mistake. I may never know.
If I do receive something then I will be sure to have someone film the unboxing / opening.


----------



## Gordon Tyler (Sep 17, 2016)

It turns out that this was an item that I backed on IndieGoGo called HyperJuice
A compact charger for my daughter to use next semester in Ireland.
It's pretty nice, but her study abroad program was just canceled and she's not going.
I didn't win a Tesla (at least not yet)


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

IF it’s the new GAN 100W charger, I got it a few months back.. great little piece of travel kit


----------

